# Revendre son ancien ANCIEN Mac ;-) PB G4, Bonne idée ou non?



## DrTroy_MJ (6 Juin 2012)

Salut à tous,

Je me demandais si cela valait le coup de revendre son vieux Powerbook G4 Titanium de 2002...?

Je ne l'avais pas utilisé depuis longtemps, c'était mon tout premier Mac, je le trouve tellement sexy d'ailleurs lol (ils avaient de la gueule ces Titanium) 

C'est le Powerbook G4 Titanium Ecran 15 Pouces, 1Ghz, 512Mo de RAM, 60Go de DD, Graveur MATSUSHITA...

Voici le liens des Specs

Merci pour vos retour...!


----------



## esv^^ (7 Juin 2012)

DrTroy_MJ a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je me demandais si cela valait le coup de revendre son vieux Powerbook G4 Titanium de 2002...?
> 
> ...



SI tu veux mon avis, c'est une mauvaise idée:
1)la conccurence est rude sur ce marché
2) si tu veux le vendre rapidement, il faudra mettre un prix assez faible
3)Il te servira encore pour
 a)Web
 b)Lecteur DVD (Mode target, si t'as un autre mac sans lecteur fonctionnel qui plante!)
 c)Photos? (iLife 09 est compatible)
 d)Boulot? (iWork 09 est aussi compatible)
4)OS n'est pas du tout dépassé: Mac OS X Léopard 10.5.8
5) Augmente ta Ram à 1 Go et tu verra la différence (ce ne sera pas non plus une bête de course)
6)Mon PowerBook G4 a un processeur 867MHz et il tourne bien: le tien est plus puissant!
7)L'écran est relativement grandour un DVD c'est sympa!
8)Tu le trouve cool? " je le trouve tellement sexy d'ailleurs lol (ils avaient de la gueule ces Titanium) " Garde le!
9) C'est toujours un disque dur de 60 Go en plus; je me sert d'un iMac Tournesol (40Go) pour mettre mes films iMovies!
10)Tu va perdre du temps à essayer de le vendre sur internet; c'est assez chiant (j'ai de l'expérience)


Voilà, c'était mes 10 commandements pour ne PAS revendre ce Mac...
Après, fais comme bon te semble!


----------



## Bambouille (8 Juin 2012)

D'accord avec esv. Tu le vendras de toute façon qu'une poignée de main.
garde le


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juin 2012)

bonjour,

je confirme également l'avis de esv


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Juin 2012)

C'est comme tout, il faut en avoir l'utilité. J'ai vendu le mien, qui ne démarrait plus qu'en mode sans extensions une centaine d'euros il y a un an. Un APR me l'avait annoncé comme étant non réparable. Les forums ne m'avaient pas donné de solutions au problème&#8230; le mec qui l'a acheté l'a résolu en un tour de main. J'étais un peu vert. 

Bref. 

En excellent état ( la charnière est fragile et la peinture s'écaille), tu pourras en tirer 150 euros au max. Sachant qu'il est de plus en plus difficile de trouver des HD IDE, en plus. Il te faut le chargeur, les DVD OSX et un jeu de batteries. 

Ne compte pas t'en servir pour le web&#8230; ce sera très lent. Idem avec iPhoto pour des photos numériques faites sur un APN récent. Ce sera trop lourd. Je ne parle pas d'iMovie. 

Une machine d'appoint pour du traitement de texte, un lecteur itunes, un lecteur de DVD (l'écran est par-fait) mais guère plus.

Quand à la mise en vente et à l'envoi ensuite : pas plus d'une heure au plus. 


Avant le macbook air, le titanium était la plus belle réussite d'Apple pour un laptop. :love:


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juin 2012)

La je ne suis pas du tout d'accord.

Pourquoi un jeu de batterie ?
le chargeur il l'a, les dvd également. 
Lent sur le web ? depuis quand, ici j'avoue avec 512, il doit être un peu juste. Collez lui deux gigas de ram vous aurez l'impression d'avoir changé de machine. 

Tous les apn ne font pas des photos de 12 mo ou plus avec une ancienne machine il faut savoir rester raisonnable.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> La je ne suis pas du tout d'accord.
> 
> Pourquoi un jeu de batterie ?
> le chargeur il l'a, les dvd également.
> ...


Sur le titanium, c'est 1 Go de Ram au max. 
Et sur le web 2012 avec un G4 à 1 go de ram, et bien c'est tréééés lent. 

Le jeu de batteries, parce le titanium était réputé pour ça. On le ferme, on enlève la batterie et on remet la seconde en place. Pas besoin de l'éteindre. C'était très pratique il y a un peu moins de 10 ans. Bien qu'exemplaire en terme d'autonomie, on est loin des 7-8 heures d'aujourd'hui. Ceci dit, pour la vente c'est mieux d'avoir un chargeur en bon état, tu as raison. 


Et pour la photo numérique, oui, c'est bien ce ce que je dis, il faut être raisonnable. Mais même comme ça&#8230;*c'est dur. Par expérience, gérer une bibliothèque iphoto avec des fichiers RAW issu d'un canon 350D (le reflex a plus de six ans), c'est très très loin d'être idéal. 

Je suis très loin d'être un consumériste acharné, mais le titanium est une machine obsolète. Il est loin d'être inutilisable, mais pour un usage spécifique. A voir donc si ça ne vaut pas le coup de le revendre. 

Comme je le disais dans le post précédent, je l'ai vendu (100&#8364 parce qu'il ne fonctionnait plus&#8230; Sinon, je l'aurais gardé.


----------



## Bambouille (8 Juin 2012)

La Ram n'a rien a voir avec la lenteur sur le Web. C'est la carte graphique.
Apparemment tu as 32 ou 64 Mo de mémoire vidéo.
Ça fait un juste mais c'est encore jouable pour surfer.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juin 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> La Ram n'a rien a voir avec la lenteur sur le Web. C'est la carte graphique.
> Apparemment tu as 32 ou 64 Mo de mémoire vidéo.
> Ça fait un juste mais c'est encore jouable pour surfer.



Ben j'ai mis il y a peu 1 giga au lieu des 256 d'origine sur le iBook blanc G4 que jai donné à ma mère, je peux vous dire que la navigation c'est le jour et la nuit.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2012)

Personnellement, je ne peux me résoudre à revendre un de mes Macs ... ils fonctionnent encore tous parfaitement (à l'exception de mon iBook G3 500) et de toutes manières, je n'en tirerais probablement qu'une bouchée de pain...

Alors, mon iBook G3 500, mon iBook G4, mon Powerbook G4 12" et surtout mon iMac DV600 Flower Power, je les conserve précieusement !

D'ailleurs, mon Flower Power me sert de "Juke-Box" dans le salon et c'est bien souvent le premier objet qu'admirent les visiteurs en entrant chez moi ! :rateau:


----------



## Bambouille (8 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ben j'ai mis il y a peu 1 giga au lieu des 256 d'origine sur le iBook blanc G4 que jai donné à ma mère, je peux vous dire que la navigation c'est le jour et la nuit.



Ben évidement, 256Mo c'était juste suffisant pour faire tourner l'OS sans rien faire d'autre.


----------



## Suzumebachi (30 Juin 2012)

Moi je garde tout mes macs rien que pour leurs skins. Malgrès leurs ages ils fonctionnent tous très bien ^^


----------



## tsss (3 Juillet 2012)

Parfois, au lieu de revendre un ordi pour une centaine d'euros et si l'on ne court pas après cette centaine d'euros, on peut faire des heureux en l'offrant à une personne (de confiance) de son entourage !
Ce genre de machine est encore assez "péchue" pour pratiquer internet (recherche lambda, ...) et traitement de texte, et du multimédia "light".
Je suis un peu comme bcp ici, j'ai du mal à revendre ou à me séparer des mes macs, acquis d'occasion pour la plupart, retapés et fonctionnels ... au bout d'un moment, ça me chagrine de les voir au repos pendant de longue période, au final, un iBook G4 12" à droite et un PB alu 15" à gauche, j'ai régulièrement de leurs nouvelles : ils vont tt les 2 très bien dans le leurs familles d'accueil 

_édit : Je peux pas m'en empêcher, DrTroy_MJ si tu le vends, ça m'intéresse_


----------



## esv^^ (3 Juillet 2012)

tsss a dit:


> _édit : Je peux pas m'en empêcher, DrTroy_MJ si tu le vends, ça m'intéresse_



Il semble que notre amisai perdu ses identifiants! Regardes le nbre de messages postés et la date de son premier message!


----------

